# what makes an enigma??



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

hey what makes an enigma leo??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Enigma is a single simple dominant gene. If you don't carry the gene, you can't produce Enigma offspring.

So only an Enigma can make another Enigma leo.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

shame i'm not realy prepared to pay £1000 for a lizard lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Herp Boy: Give it about three years and the price will go down. Because Enigmas are dominant, it's easy to reproduce the trait in the first generation - you'd expect half or more of every set of babies from an Enigma to be Enigmas themselves.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

how do u get one in the first place?


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah i would like to know that as well


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a dominant gene, same as mojave in royals etc.
You get it by having an animal that has the genes for it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> how do u get one in the first place?


It was almost certainly a chance mutation.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk thank you!!! i brought my leo stupidly not knwoing anythgin aout enigmas... its mum was one and i thought tsupidly i woudl get babies, well the guy told me.. lol STUPID me... ( i reaslied when i first started on this forum) never mind he is beautiful






Ssthisto said:


> It was almost certainly a chance mutation.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> kk thank you!!! i brought my leo stupidly not knwoing anythgin aout enigmas... its mum was one and i thought tsupidly i woudl get babies, well the guy told me.. lol STUPID me... ( i reaslied when i first started on this forum) never mind he is beautiful


It's always a shame when people misrepresent animals like that.

"Mack Siblings" and "Spider Siblings" and so on. No, it's really a normal.

It's one thing for the BUYER to describe it as a Mack Sibling, but a seller shouldn't. 

And even a normal leopard gecko is a lovely animal


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> how do u get one in the first place?


They just popped out of Mark and Kim Bells line of geckos.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk thanky!!


PSGeckos said:


> They just popped out of Mark and Kim Bells line of geckos.


----------

